# Dark spot on LED screen - WTF?!



## nilanko (May 10, 2011)

My dad's ThinkPad L412 has got a small dark spot on its screen. It's not completely black, it's a grey irregular shaped (almost circular) spot. I thought it was a dirt particle so I tried cleaning but that didn't help. The spot's diameter is hardly half millimeter and is hardly noticeable except if there is a solid color displayed in that area. I have confirmed it is NOT a stuck pixel because a stuck pixel shows varying colors depending upon the color displayed. If it is a dead pixel, it must be black. But it is not. It is very very light grey in color and appears the same no matter whatever is displayed. I tried many dead pixel apps but none helped. Can you help me sorting out what exactly that spot is?


----------



## modder (May 10, 2011)

nilanko said:


> If it is a dead pixel, it must be black. But it is not. It is very very light grey in color and appears the same no matter whatever is displayed



A quick google search revealed that dead pixels can be of different colors (but I'm not that sure)

See:
dead pixel color ?
Grey DOT on LCD screen???

It might be a dead pixel.


----------



## nilanko (May 11, 2011)

But it's larger than a pixel and a dead pixel is generally sharp but mine is blurry -- about half a milimeter.

I used a magnifying glass to see that area of the screen. I could clearly see small squares. None of the light squares were off. Only 2 squares were less lit (white display in that area) which is making a 'grey spot' or dull spot. It is neither a dead or stuck pixel cause it's only less lit. What might be that?


----------



## noja (May 11, 2011)

I once sat on my laptop 
it developed a huge black spot in the center of the screen.
I took it for repair and told the guy at the shop exactly what happened.
What did he do?
he took a piece of paper
made a paper ball from it
rubbed it on the flat surface of a table to get a flat surface on the paper ball
next he rubbed the same on the screen gently(but with a little bit of pressure) with the screen off
after that he turned the screen ON and the spot was gone. 
It was like magic!


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

thats a new technique.....


----------



## nilanko (May 11, 2011)

@noja: will try that.

I tried the UDPixel app and also the message technique, all this made the spot fainter but it didn't go away, also its shape has changed a bit.


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

whats udpixel app??


----------



## nilanko (May 11, 2011)

^^Helps in correcting stuck pixels. But my case is neither stuck or dead.


----------



## nginx (May 13, 2011)

noja said:


> I once sat on my laptop
> it developed a huge black spot in the center of the screen.
> I took it for repair and told the guy at the shop exactly what happened.
> What did he do?
> ...



That wasn't magic. Dead pixels can't be removed like that. Your screen just had some sticky dirt on it which is why he was able to remove it.


----------

